# Food Glorious Food



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Treacle continues to turn her nose up at Royal canin and has done since we got her despite the breeder being adamant that she is trying it on!
She eats a little bit of it if I make her scrambled egg and mix it in well - other than that she picks out anything I mix with it.
After reading all the posts on Natural Instinct i have taken the plunge and ordered it today - I am really hoping that this will be her thing and she may enjoy her meals.
I gave her a raw chicken wing today and with a little encouragement she gnawed at it for quite a while.
Could someone tell me which are the best bones for a puppy and what I should avoid?
She appears to be growing well [13 weeks old]and she is an absolute joy full of character and fun!

Many thanks

Nadine


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

As you may already know Natural Instinct gets the big thumbs up on here, good for you introducing chicken wings. I am in the process of changing mine over to Orijen from Royal Canin and they seem very happy, although they love a beef bone from our butchers and a chicken wing too. I like them to have treats and will be trying out some new recipes too, when I am not dog walking, playing with them or gromming them that is  full on doggy days here.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

chiken wings, lam ribs, even a nice knucle bone 

Delta 11 weeks old with a knucle bone biger than her lol 
http://youtu.be/kpQ09dw9E_4


the day after or maybe 2 days after on the some bone realy crunching it 
http://youtu.be/BZPOHcknoto


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

JoJo - any problems with the food switch. I gradually switched Poppy from Royal Canin to Orijen last week, and she has been in Orijen solely since last Wednesday. Her poos (sorry) have changed to being pretty much alternate loose to firm, but she has been having the odd chicken wing here and there as well. Can't decide which is causing the problem, so just going to stick with the Orijen for the next couple of days to see how she goes. That is, if i can stop the hubby feeding her treats.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

MichelleE said:


> JoJo - any problems with the food switch. I gradually switched Poppy from Royal Canin to Orijen last week, and she has been in Orijen solely since last Wednesday. Her poos (sorry) have changed to being pretty much alternate loose to firm, but she has been having the odd chicken wing here and there as well. Can't decide which is causing the problem, so just going to stick with the Orijen for the next couple of days to see how she goes. That is, if i can stop the hubby feeding her treats.


chiken wings normaly firm up the poos because of the bone.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

I you've ordered NI today then you've made a good choice in my book. Hopefully she will find it much more appetising. 
An important "basic instinct" element to be aware of is that YOU have become "mum" - so You must provide "food" - if you pamper to a need - you get a needy pup - If you "feed" - you get a fed pup.
Dogs don't follow human conditioning - dogs respond to "pack" - so you need to be "pack leader".
This is purely an option - it is based on a genuine understanding of dogs - it is by no means an instruction - but it is worth a try xxx

Stephen xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Think I must be a natural doggy mum - I always gave my kids good natural food, and they had a choice - take it or leave it!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Nadhak said:


> Could someone tell me which are the best bones for a puppy and what I should avoid?
> 
> 
> Nadine


Chicken wings are fine as a meal, but if you are giving NI and just want bones as recreation and tooth-cleaning then beef or lamb are ideal (not pork). The best things are ribs or spine, which they pretty much demolish, and they also love the really big marrow bones as Kendal said, which they will tackle for weeks. Let us know how she gets on with her new diet.


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

NI sorted Holly's tummy out as she has food problems when I collected her from the breeder. I would recommend it to anyone :smile:


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank you for all of your comments!
The food arrived this morning along with a lamb neck and liver treats!
The Lamb neck Bone was a major source of enjoyment - she really enjoyed it for a good hour [now back in the fridge] and I followed all the advice to keep taking it from her - she was fine!
I measured out her NI puppy country banquet and put it down & waited for the slobbering to begin - hmmm - she sniffed and moved away from it!
Maybe the bone had dulled her appetite?
Ah well - will try later after her afternoon walk - it has to be the way forward...........
watch this space!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

the bone could have satisfied her. some dogs just take a little time to try something new.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I think that bones are a really big exciting thing for them and also quite filling for a pup, so that could have been the reason why she wasn't too excited by the food! We've yet to find any dog on the forum who hasn't loved NI, so hopefully she'll be fine next mealtime.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Dylansmum said:


> I think that bones are a really big exciting thing for them and also quite filling for a pup, so that could have been the reason why she wasn't too excited by the food! We've yet to find any dog on the forum who hasn't loved NI, so hopefully she'll be fine next mealtime.


I really hope so, its proving to be so appealing to all who've tried it, waiting with baited breath for Treacles vote........ it must be a :twothumbs:


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Me too - desperate for her to love it like all her friends on here! 
I think she is having an off day - she is quiet & not hungry at all!ray:ray:


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Ni UPDATE!

One happy mummy - binned the country banquet and this morning tried her on Turkey and Tripe NI !
She loved it!!!! I am thrilled to bits that we have found something that she enjoys and is good for her.

Thanks for all the advice on here - it was worth persevering x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Nadhak said:


> Ni UPDATE!
> 
> One happy mummy - binned the country banquet and this morning tried her on Turkey and Tripe NI !
> She loved it!!!! I am thrilled to bits that we have found something that she enjoys and is good for her.
> ...


Well don Nadine. Its so lovely to see them enjoy their food when you've spent weeks seeing them just pick at it.

Millie is on the NI Puppy food - chicken & turkey and just loves it. Been on it now for three weeks.

By the way, have you been warned about the first poo being a yukky one.  Don't worry if it is, it soon passes onto much nice 1970's poos.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Nadhak said:


> Ni UPDATE!
> 
> One happy mummy - binned the country banquet and this morning tried her on Turkey and Tripe NI !
> She loved it!!!! I am thrilled to bits that we have found something that she enjoys and is good for her.
> ...


Oh that's so good - pleased for you. There hasn't been a dog on here yet that doesn't love NI


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Phew Nadine ...... lucky Treacle x


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

Hi,i didnt want to start a new thread just for one question so i hope its okay to post on here, is it ok to give Flossy some steak ?


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

No - send it my way!


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

lol on its way, but i still dont know if Flossy can have any, lol


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

I dont see why not but i am not the feeding expert - are you talking about raw or cooked? 
Either way I am sure Flossy will be very grateful and will demand more steak in future!
Treacle has just eaten NI puppy food - she is the fussiest of eaters and has given this her seal of approval! 
Enjoy your steak Flossy - Treacle is very jealous!


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

its cooked, thanks for your help, hope you get your steak , im sure she will love it too. X


----------

